# Stuff and Things > COVID & VACCINES >  Some More COVID News....

## Quark

from The Epoch Times.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (11-16-2021),Foghorn (11-16-2021),Karl (11-16-2021),Old Ridge Runner (11-16-2021),phoenyx (11-16-2021),QuaseMarco (11-18-2021)

----------


## Karl

> from The Epoch Times.


Where do I Start..

Last Spring went for J&J One Shot Deal ..

Didn't have to make plans 2/3 weeks for another shot of Pfizer or Moderna. 

Now they telling the J&J folks need a  BOOSTER of "Moderna" ..

They obviously don't know "WTF" they Doing

----------

Old Ridge Runner (11-16-2021),phoenyx (11-16-2021),Quark (11-16-2021)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

VAXholes don't care about natural immunity and the REAL science that goes with it.

----------

Foghorn (11-16-2021),Quark (11-16-2021)

----------


## Foghorn

Not sure if this is true or not but I've read the reason the CDC reports zero cases among those with natural immunity is that they simply don't track them.

You can't count them if you don't track them.

----------

JustPassinThru (11-19-2021),phoenyx (11-16-2021),potlatch (11-17-2021),Quark (11-16-2021)

----------


## phoenyx

> Not sure if this is true or not but I've read the reason the CDC reports zero cases among those with natural immunity is that they simply don't track them.
> 
> You can't count them if you don't track them.


Yep, that's what the video in the opening post said as well.

----------

Foghorn (11-17-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> from The Epoch Times.


It's extremely hard to prove who is or isn't transmitting the disease, they best they can do is check viral loads to see if they are high enough to transmit the virus.

People move about the country freely so figuring out exactly who you catch the virus from is extremely difficult because it has spread so far.

----------


## phoenyx

> It's extremely hard to prove who is or isn't transmitting the disease, they best they can do is check viral loads to see if they are high enough to transmit the virus.


I suspect you're making this up. But if you're not, what's the alleged viral load count that is "high enough to transmit the virus"?

----------


## Wildrose

> I suspect you're making this up. But if you're not, what's the alleged viral load count that is "high enough to transmit the virus"?


That's because you waste your time cruzing anti vaxxer cites and repeating their nonsense instead of looking for actual facts.

Science Brief: COVID-19 Vaccines and Vaccination

You'd have to ask a labtech or find the CDC guidance they go by for the exact viral loads but since very early on measuring viral loads was how they determined if people were contagious or not.

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Wildrose
> ...


Now it seems even -more- likely that you were just making up this "high enough to transmit the virus" line. From your link:

**
*In studies conducted before the emergence of the Delta variant, data from multiple studies in different countries suggested that people vaccinated with mRNA COVID-19 vaccines who develop COVID-19 generally have a lower viral load than unvaccinated people.(157, 165-169) This observation may indicate reduced transmissibility, as viral load has been identified as a key driver of transmission.(170)*
**

So what we have here is the CDC citing studies that -suggest- that people vaccinated with an mRNA vaccine have lower viral loads and that reduced viral load may indicate reduced transmissibility. So they don't even have proof that mRNA vaccines actually lower viral loads. Furthermore, I'd be leery of trusting the CDC:
The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers | Canada Free Press

----------

Brat (11-19-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> Now it seems even -more- likely that you were just making up this "high enough to transmit the virus" line. From your link:
> 
> **
> *In studies conducted before the emergence of the Delta variant, data from multiple studies in different countries suggested that people vaccinated with mRNA COVID-19 vaccines who develop COVID-19 generally have a lower viral load than unvaccinated people.(157, 165-169) This observation may indicate reduced transmissibility, as viral load has been identified as a key driver of transmission.(170)*
> **
> 
> So what we have here is the CDC citing studies that -suggest- that people vaccinated with an mRNA vaccine have lower viral loads and that reduced viral load may indicate reduced transmissibility. So they don't even have proof that mRNA vaccines actually lower viral loads. Furthermore, I'd be leery of trusting the CDC:
> The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers | Canada Free Press


Can you seriously not read what you quote or do you not even have fourth grade comprehension?



> * This observation may indicate reduced transmissibility, as viral load has been identified as a key driver of transmission.*


They're saying if you have a high viral load you are more likely to spread the disease than those with lower viral loads.

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> Now it seems even -more- likely that you were just making up this "high enough to transmit the virus" line. From your link:
> 
> **
> *In studies conducted before the emergence of the Delta variant, data from multiple studies in different countries suggested that people vaccinated with mRNA COVID-19 vaccines who develop COVID-19 generally have a lower viral load than unvaccinated people.(157, 165-169) This observation may indicate reduced transmissibility, as viral load has been identified as a key driver of transmission.(170)*
> **
> 
> ...


The irony here is that even the CDC is more careful in its statements than you are. Before that statement you quoted is a long sentence where it says that multiple studies -suggested- that people vaccinated with mRNA Covid 19 vaccines who develop Covid 19 generally have a lower viral load than unvaccinated people. You take their tentative statements and somehow come to the conclusion that they are stating facts. It's also probably worth investigating the quality of the studies they're citing. Rosemary Frei, a medical journalist friend with knowledge on how studies can be biased to favour false conclusions, actually wrote an article on how to discern good papers from bad ones:
https://www.rosemaryfrei.ca/three-ti...t-or-bullsh-t/


As pointed out in the article I linked to above, the CDC has strong conflicts of interest when it comes to vaccines, so I think it's only natural that they would look for studies that favour its biased conclusions.

----------


## Wildrose

> The irony here is that even the CDC is more careful in its statements than you are. Before that statement you quoted is a long sentence where it says that multiple studies -suggested- that people vaccinated with mRNA Covid 19 vaccines who develop Covid 19 generally have a lower viral load than unvaccinated people. You take their tentative statements and somehow come to the conclusion that they are stating facts. It's also probably worth investigating the quality of the studies they're citing. Rosemary Frei, a medical journalist friend with knowledge on how studies can be biased to favour false conclusions, actually wrote an article on how to discern good papers from bad ones:
> https://www.rosemaryfrei.ca/three-ti...t-or-bullsh-t/
> 
> 
> As pointed out in the article I linked to above, the CDC has strong conflicts of interest when it comes to vaccines, so I think it's only natural that they would look for studies that favour its biased conclusions.


That paragraph tells us that those who are vaccinated have less likelihood of transmitting the disease due to lower viral loads than those unvaccinated who are positive.




> *So what we have here is the CDC citing studies that -suggest- that people vaccinated with an mRNA vaccine have lower viral loads and that reduced viral load may indicate reduced transmissibility.*


Learn to read or get a tutor to explain it to you.

I'm not jumping on your clickbait to read more crap from that fraud.

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> The irony here is that even the CDC is more careful in its statements than you are. Before that statement you quoted is a long sentence where it says that multiple studies -suggested- that people vaccinated with mRNA Covid 19 vaccines who develop Covid 19 generally have a lower viral load than unvaccinated people. You take their tentative statements and somehow come to the conclusion that they are stating facts. It's also probably worth investigating the quality of the studies they're citing. Rosemary Frei, a medical journalist friend with knowledge on how studies can be biased to favour false conclusions, actually wrote an article on how to discern good papers from bad ones:
> https://www.rosemaryfrei.ca/three-ti...t-or-bullsh-t/
> As pointed out in the article I linked to above, the CDC has strong conflicts of interest when it comes to vaccines, so I think it's only natural that they would look for studies that favour its biased conclusions.
> 
> 
> 
> That paragraph tells us that those who are vaccinated have less likelihood of transmitting the disease



Again, no, it does not. You take the CDC's tentative statement and somehow think they are stating facts. I think we have to go back to the original quote I took from the CDC:

**
*In studies conducted before the emergence of the Delta variant, data from multiple studies in different countries suggested that people vaccinated with mRNA COVID-19 vaccines who develop COVID-19 generally have a lower viral load than unvaccinated people.(157, 165-169) This observation may indicate reduced transmissibility, as viral load has been identified as a key driver of transmission.(170)*
**

Here are the words you should be looking at: "*suggested*" and "*may*". Also, you need to consider the fact that even this suggestion is only based on 6 studies. As I also mentioned in my last post, not all studies are of similar quality. You can of course continue to insult my medical journalist friend, but you haven't shown any evidence that her article on how to determine whether studies are legitimate or not isn't on point.

----------


## Wildrose

> Again, no, it does not. You take the CDC's tentative statement and somehow think they are stating facts. I think we have to go back to the original quote I took from the CDC:
> 
> **
> *In studies conducted before the emergence of the Delta variant, data from multiple studies in different countries suggested that people vaccinated with mRNA COVID-19 vaccines who develop COVID-19 generally have a lower viral load than unvaccinated people.(157, 165-169) This observation may indicate reduced transmissibility, as viral load has been identified as a key driver of transmission.(170)*
> **
> 
> Here are the words you should be looking at: "*suggested*" and "*may*". Also, you need to consider the fact that even this suggestion is only based on 6 studies. As I also mentioned in my last post, not all studies are of similar quality. You can of course continue to insult my medical journalist friend, but you haven't shown any evidence that her article on how to determine whether studies are legitimate or not isn't on point.


Your contention was that viral loads are not used to determine transmissibility.  This shows you were completely wrong.




> *as viral load has been identified as a key driver of transmission.(170)*


There's no maybe, no hedging at all in that statement is there?

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> Again, no, it does not. You take the CDC's tentative statement and somehow think they are stating facts. I think we have to go back to the original quote I took from the CDC:
> 
> **
> *In studies conducted before the emergence of the Delta variant, data from multiple studies in different countries suggested that people vaccinated with mRNA COVID-19 vaccines who develop COVID-19 generally have a lower viral load than unvaccinated people.(157, 165-169) This observation may indicate reduced transmissibility, as viral load has been identified as a key driver of transmission.(170)*
> **
> 
> ...



No, that was never my contention. Apparently you've forgotten the claim you made that I was challenging. Here's what you claimed back in post#6:



> It's extremely hard to prove who is or isn't transmitting the disease, the best they can do is check viral loads to see if they are high enough to transmit the virus.


Here was my response to your claim:




> I suspect you're making this up. But if you're not, what's the alleged viral load count that is "high enough to transmit the virus"?


I'm still waiting to see if you actually have some source that says that a certain viral load count is "high enough to transmit the virus", but I think the likelihood of you actually having a source other than your own over active imagination has plummeted to new lows.

----------

Brat (11-19-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> Not sure if this is true or not but I've read the reason the CDC reports zero cases among those with natural immunity is that they simply don't track them.
> 
> You can't count them if you don't track them.


Every patient with a positive test is tracked.

----------


## crayons

> Every patient with a positive test is tracked.


What a waste of time >>> Avacado's/vegatables, Coke's as well as most birds and animals all test positive fer 'covid'

----------


## Wildrose

> What a waste of time >>> Avacado's/vegatables, Coke's as well as most birds and animals all test positive fer 'covid'


There is absolutely no facts supporting such a statement.  Most people that get tested do so because they've had a known exposure or they have the symptoms, that doesn't mean most people are infected.

There's certainly no evidence to support the rest of your ridiculous claims.

----------


## crayons

> There is absolutely no facts supporting such a statement.  Most people that get tested do so because they've had a known exposure or they have the symptoms, that doesn't mean most people are infected.
> 
> There's certainly no evidence to support the rest of your ridiculous claims.


Wanna Make a Bet? Ya got any money?

----------


## Wildrose

> Wanna Make a Bet? Ya got any money?


Put up your proof, go ahead.

----------


## crayons

> Put up your proof, go ahead.


Put $100.00 on the table

----------


## Wildrose

> Put $100.00 on the table


I don't gamble.

Put up what you have maybe you'll score your one and only victory on the subject.

----------


## crayons

> I don't gamble.
> 
> Put up what you have maybe you'll score your one and only victory on the subject.


Put up or shut up...I'm sure someone here can and will authenticate

----------


## Wildrose

> Put up or shut up...I'm sure someone here can and will authenticate


I don't gamble.  You made the claim, put up or shut up.  Provide your proof it if you have any.

----------


## crayons

> I don't gamble.  You made the claim, put up or shut up.  Provide your proof it if you have any.


Money talks...By the time you make a decision, folks here will have found all the intel >>> plus more ((laughin))

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Every patient with a positive test is tracked.



Do you really fucking believe that?   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Wildrose

> Money talks...By the time you make a decision, folks here will have found all the intel >>> plus more ((laughin))


Proof yet again there are no facts to back up your claims.  Thanks.

----------


## Wildrose

> Do you really fucking believe that?


They are all reportable in each state and to the national database.

Why would the not be doing so?

----------


## crayons

> They are all reportable in each state and to the national database.
> 
> Why would the not be doing so?


It's a waste of time and taxpayer money, but Wild Animals in the U.S. Testing positive for Covid are also tagged n' tracked

----------


## Wildrose

> It's a waste of time and taxpayer money, but Wild Animals in the U.S. Testing positive for Covid are also tagged n' tracked


You claimed most animals and birds are testing positive for covid.  Provide your evidence.

Who is tracking them?  To what agency are they reported?

Links?

----------


## Physics Hunter

> They are all reportable in each state and to the national database.
> 
> *Why would the not be doing so?*



Oh gee, they are all "reportable"...  Well I guess Government will solve this in 15 days, months, years?

We have been watching the WuFlu sweep thru our homeschool community, mostly conforming to their proclivity to travel and lack of protocol to protect against infection.

Read the bolded, and consider the motives of the leftwits.

I can't believe that I am asking you to open your eyes.

Bow down and conform, or else.

----------


## Physics Hunter

> You claimed most animals and birds are testing positive for covid.  Provide your evidence.
> 
> Who is tracking them?  To what agency are they reported?
> 
> Links?


Don't know about most animals, but deer... 
Coronavirus spreads in deer. Scientists worry about what that means for people

----------

Wildrose (11-18-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> Oh gee, they are all "reportable"...  Well I guess Government will solve this in 15 days, months, years?
> 
> We have been watching the WuFlu sweep thru our homeschool community, mostly conforming to their proclivity to travel and lack of protocol to protect against infection.
> 
> Read the bolded, and consider the motives of the leftwits.
> 
> I can't believe that I am asking you to open your eyes.
> 
> Bow down and conform, or else.


You stated they weren't being reported, why would that be true?  Every hospital and clinic is being paid handsomely for every Covid patient they report, treat, or admit.

That doesn't mean the gov't is "solving" anything, like most things the gov't touches they fucked this pandemic up six ways from Sunday.

----------


## crayons

> You claimed most animals and birds are testing positive for covid.  Provide your evidence.
> 
> Who is tracking them?  To what agency are they reported?
> 
> Links?


How come ya don't know this stuff? Even Africans in Africa know birds and vegetables naturally test positive fer covid.

Just like hunters in the Northern Midwest know 82% of deer test covid positive and could care less.
But you're not a payin customer, Ya ain't got no money >>> so, go look it up yerself

----------


## Wildrose

> Coronavirus spreads in deer. Scientists worry about what that means for people


That isn't most animals, coke, vegetables etc as was claimed.

Certainly it's showing up in some animals but the only fairly large study I've seen was from the Netherlands where they tested dogs from homes with infected humans and found only 20% to be positive and I have yet to see a documented case from a wild animal or pet infecting humans.

Doesn't mean it can't happen but it certainly can't be ruled out at this time.

----------


## Wildrose

> How come ya don't know this stuff? Even Africans in Africa know birds and vegetables naturally test positive fer covid.
> 
> Just like hunters in the Northern Midwest know 82% of deer test covid positive and could care less.
> But you're not a payin customer, Ya ain't got no money >>> so, go look it up yerself


You make the claims it's up to you to provide the evidence.  Of course you don't have any but that's what I've come to expect from you.

----------


## Physics Hunter

> *You stated they weren't being reported,* why would that be true?  Every hospital and clinic is being paid handsomely for every Covid patient they report, treat, or admit.
> 
> That doesn't mean the gov't is "solving" anything, like most things the gov't touches they fucked this pandemic up six ways from Sunday.


Double tapping and serving you some crow...

Please post where I said that.

----------


## crayons

> You make the claims it's up to you to provide the evidence.  Of course you don't have any but that's what I've come to expect from you.


Considerin all the nonsense you've caused 'round he`re 'sunshine' don't expect anything fer free 

Who's Yer Daddy Now?

----------

WhoKnows (11-18-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> from The Epoch Times.


How the hell is this still on youtube?

----------

WhoKnows (11-18-2021)

----------


## crayons

Interesting conspiracy >>> Tanzania President has a bunch of stuff sent to a lab n' it all tests covid positive,
than gets 'assassinated'?

Tanzania coronavirus kits raise suspicion after goat and pawpaw test positive | The Independent | The Independent
https://www.opindia.com/2020/05/tanz...y-goat-papaya/
Tanzania Kicks Out WHO After Goat  Papaya Samples Came COVID-19 Positive - GreatGameIndia

Was Tanzanias President John Magufuli Assassinated For Exposing COVID-19 Plandemic? - GreatGameIndia
A Tribute to Tanzaniaâs President, John Magufuli  R FOR RESISTANCE
Infowars Article

----------

phoenyx (11-18-2021),WhoKnows (11-18-2021)

----------


## phoenyx

> Interesting conspiracy >>> Tanzania President has a bunch of stuff sent to a lab n' it all tests covid positive,
> than gets 'assassinated'?
> 
> Tanzania coronavirus kits raise suspicion after goat and pawpaw test positive | The Independent | The Independent
> https://www.opindia.com/2020/05/tanz...y-goat-papaya/
> Tanzania Kicks Out WHO After Goat  Papaya Samples Came COVID-19 Positive - GreatGameIndia
> 
> Was Tanzanias President John Magufuli Assassinated For Exposing COVID-19 Plandemic? - GreatGameIndia
> A Tribute to Tanzaniaâ€™s President, John Magufuli  R FOR RESISTANCE
> Infowars Article


Yeah, I covered that story here before I believe, well worth the read.

----------

WhoKnows (11-18-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> It's a waste of time and taxpayer money, but Wild Animals in the U.S. Testing positive for Covid are also tagged n' tracked


A literal handful is not "most Animals".

----------


## Wildrose

> Double tapping and serving you some crow...
> 
> Please post where I said that.


Ring any bells?





> Every patient with a positive test is tracked.





> Do you really fucking believe that?





> They are all reportable in each state and to the national database.
> 
> Why would the not be doing so?

----------


## Wildrose

> Interesting conspiracy >>> Tanzania President has a bunch of stuff sent to a lab n' it all tests covid positive,
> than gets 'assassinated'?
> 
> Tanzania coronavirus kits raise suspicion after goat and pawpaw test positive | The Independent | The Independent
> https://www.opindia.com/2020/05/tanz...y-goat-papaya/
> Tanzania Kicks Out WHO After Goat  Papaya Samples Came COVID-19 Positive - GreatGameIndia
> 
> Was Tanzanias President John Magufuli Assassinated For Exposing COVID-19 Plandemic? - GreatGameIndia
> A Tribute to Tanzaniaâs President, John Magufuli  R FOR RESISTANCE
> Infowars Article


A case of either fraud or incompetence.  That in no way is "most animals, birds vegetables etc."

----------


## WhoKnows

> A case of either fraud or incompetence.  That in no way is "most animals, birds vegetables etc."


Seems that anything that you disagree with is "fraud or incompetence". Based on the evaluated data, how can you come to this conclusion?

----------


## Wildrose

> Seems that anything that you disagree with is "fraud or incompetence". Based on the evaluated data, how can you come to this conclusion?


Read the articles.

----------


## WhoKnows

> Read the articles.


I have. And you're not answering my questions. Again.

----------


## Wildrose

> I have. And you're not answering my questions. Again.


You just don't like the answers.  "Faulty Test Kits" would be incompetence on someone's part.

----------


## WhoKnows

> You just don't like the answers.  "Faulty Test Kits" would be incompetence on someone's part.


They may not have been faulty. They may be designed to show all positives. Do you know that they weren't designed this way, then?

----------


## Wildrose

> They may not have been faulty. They may be designed to show all positives. Do you know that they weren't designed this way, then?


Yes and they may have been flown in on magic carpets from the factory in Neverland.

What an utterly fucking ridiculous statement.

EDTA: That would also be fraud.

You should really quit pulling the hole in you already dug.

----------


## WhoKnows

> Yes and they may have been flown in on magic carpets from the factory in Neverland.
> 
> What an utterly fucking ridiculous statement.
> 
> EDTA: That would also be fraud.
> 
> You should really quit pulling the hole in you already dug.


So you don't really know anything about the tests. Thanks.

----------


## Wildrose

> So you don't really know anything about the tests. Thanks.


I know that there are only two possibilities.

Either there was incompetence in the production, packing, and/or shipping of the test or in their application or someone is committing fraud.

Performing the tests in a way that caused them unintentionally to produce a 100% positive result would be incompetence.

The manufacturer would be committing fraud if they provided a test that can only produce a positive result.


The only two possibilities are fraud and incompetence.

----------


## Physics Hunter

> A case of either fraud or incompetence.  That in no way is "most animals, birds vegetables etc."


USDA APHIS | Confirmation of COVID-19 in Deer in Ohio

But overall, it means that the tests suck, but we knew that.

----------


## Wildrose

> USDA APHIS | Confirmation of COVID-19 in Deer in Ohio
> 
> But overall, it means that the tests suck, but we knew that.


Or more likely it's showing deer in Ohio and Iowa have been exposed to covid and are showing antibodies to it, or are showing existing active covid infections.

----------


## crayons

> USDA APHIS | Confirmation of COVID-19 in Deer in Ohio
> 
> But overall, it means that the tests suck, but we knew that.


Yeppers>>>the covid cult gods continue to allow faulty testing to their favor and if one were to look at the CDC's or the
FDA's own site's, It appears that doped up, double talkin, ambulance chasin ""luci lawfare lawyers"" wrote wrote all of it.

The reality is > harmless cold viruses are Everywhere and not to be feared

----------

Wildrose (11-18-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> Yeppers>>>the covid cult gods continue to allow faulty testing to their favor and if one were to look at the CDC's or the
> FDA's own site's, It appears that doped up, double talkin, ambulance chasin ""luci lawfare lawyers"" wrote wrote all of it.
> 
> The reality is > harmless cold viruses are Everywhere and not to be feared


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Don't know about most animals, but deer... 
> Coronavirus spreads in deer. Scientists worry about what that means for people


Just trying to gin up the panic, again.

But, no worries.  Gates and Soros and the CCP are all working to give us a new SMALLPOX epidemic!

Complete with a New Vaccine.  Ain't that wunnerful...this time, they think they have the Refusniks boxed in.

And they're literally Hell-bent on carrying out the edict on the Georgia Guidestones.

----------

Brat (11-19-2021)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Or more likely it's showing deer in Ohio and Iowa have been exposed to covid and are showing antibodies to it, or are showing existing active covid infections.


So you are saying that one of the most elusive, and human avoiding, except for Mercedes crashes, game species in North America are contracting Covid without touching tainted stuff, and without breathing human spittle?

What: did a hunter kiss one rather than shoot it?   :Smiley ROFLMAO: 


Maybe we need Deer masks...

This is just stupid.

----------

Brat (11-19-2021)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Just trying to gin up the panic, again.
> 
> But, no worries.  Gates and Soros and the CCP are all working to give us a new SMALLPOX epidemic!
> 
> Complete with a New Vaccine.  Ain't that wunnerful...this time, they think they have the Refusniks boxed in.
> 
> And they're literally Hell-bent on carrying out the edict on the *Georgia Guidestones.*



No, I believe that it shows that the tests and vaxes  don't do shit. 

I have no idea what the bolded is...

----------


## JustPassinThru

> No, I believe that it shows that the tests and vaxes  don't do shit. 
> 
> I have no idea what the bolded is...


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georgia_Guidestones




> A message consisting of a set of ten guidelines or principles is engraved on the Georgia Guidestones[8]   in eight different languages, one language on each face of the four  large upright stones. Moving clockwise around the structure from due  north, these languages are: English, Spanish, Swahili, Hindi, Hebrew, Arabic, Traditional Chinese, and Russian. 
> 
> *Maintain humanity under 500,000,000 in perpetual balance with nature.*Guide reproduction wisely—improving fitness and diversity.Unite humanity with a living new language.Rule passion—faith—tradition—and all things with tempered reason.Protect people and nations with fair laws and just courts.Let all nations rule internally resolving external disputes in a world court.Avoid petty laws and useless officials.Balance personal rights with social duties.Prize truth—beauty—love—seeking harmony with the infinite.Be not a cancer on the Earth—Leave room for nature—Leave room for nature.

----------

Brat (11-19-2021),Physics Hunter (11-19-2021)

----------


## Brat

Meaning cull the herd.

----------

JustPassinThru (11-19-2021),Physics Hunter (11-19-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> So you are saying that one of the most elusive, and human avoiding, except for Mercedes crashes, game species in North America are contracting Covid without touching tainted stuff, and without breathing human spittle?
> 
> What: did a hunter kiss one rather than shoot it?  
> 
> 
> Maybe we need Deer masks...
> 
> This is just stupid.


Deer are not very elusive, when they living where they know they cannot be hunted.  Towns and small cities are overrun with them as are parks, golf courses, even playgrounds.

The two most likely causes would be direct contact with human sewage or an insect vector such as the mosquito.

----------


## Wildrose

> No, I believe that it shows that the tests and vaxes  don't do shit. 
> 
> I have no idea what the bolded is...


Strict population control with the total human population limited to 500k and Eugenics.

----------

Physics Hunter (11-19-2021)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georgia_Guidestones


Oh, those damned things...

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Deer are not very elusive, when they living where they know they cannot be hunted.  Towns and small cities are overrun with them as are parks, golf courses, even playgrounds.
> 
> The two most likely causes would be direct contact with human sewage or an insect vector such as the *mosquito*.


Oh HELL NO!  Don't say that or we will be wearing mandated bug suits.   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Oh, those damned things...


Secular Commandments.

Right there on stone...just like the Law of Moses.

----------


## Wildrose

> Oh HELL NO!  Don't say that or we will be wearing mandated bug suits.


And chlordane aftershave, shampoo, mosquito repellent, and our clothes will have to be washed in it.

----------

Physics Hunter (11-20-2021)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Secular Commandments.
> 
> Right there on stone...just like the Law of Moses.



Well not *Just Like*...

I can carve Shit Happens into a rock, does not make it Scripture.   :Smiley20:

----------

JustPassinThru (11-20-2021)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Secular Commandments.
> 
> Right there on stone...just like the Law of Moses.


BTW: Why do the libtards always assume that they will be the surviving 500M?  They don't like guns...  :Wtf20:

----------

Wildrose (11-20-2021)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Well not *Just Like*...
> 
> I can carve Shit Happens into a rock, does not make it Scripture.



The Left fails to see the difference.

They elevate someone to a cult...like that wheelchair cripple...or the autistic Billy Gates...and whatever that cult-hero says is GOSPEL.

I don't know where the half-a-billion number came from; but before the Guidestones were put up, it was being swatted around Elite circles.  Club of Rome, maybe?

----------

Physics Hunter (11-24-2021)

----------

